# 1:20.3 Turntable



## Richard Schmitt (Jan 2, 2008)

I recently posted some photos of the new two stall engine shed and machine shop module that was built for the Sundance Central Modular Railroad. This past Saturday was our final work day on the new modules (6 modules for an extension of 20' to our existing modular)and today we loaded the POD going to the 28th National Narrow Gauge Convention in Portlad, OR. 
In addition to the engine shed and machine shop, a Gallows turntable was built by our team member, Frank Palmer. It installs adjacent to the engine shed module. I've posted some photos of the turntable with the overview of the engine shed which shows a sense of scale to this project. The photos were taken by my friend, Gary Nichols. Enjoy! 
Richard  








" 








" 








"


----------



## Greg Stevens (Jan 3, 2008)

All I can say is WOW!!


----------



## Matt Vogt (Jan 2, 2008)

What else could you say? Nothing would do it justice.


----------



## Gary Armitstead (Jan 2, 2008)

Absolutely amazing! I could use one like that on my new elevated layout! But it's TOO NICE to be outdoors.


----------



## Torby (Jan 2, 2008)

speachless


----------



## East Broad Top (Dec 29, 2007)

Very nice--as we've come to expect. One would think, however, that a shop force who appears to be keeping the structures in a good state of cleanliness and repair would find some time to climb up and fix the bloomin' roof!  

Later, 

K


----------



## jimtyp (Jan 2, 2008)

Unbelievable! Actually very realistic - I like  That last shot has to be 1:1 :-o


----------



## Mike O (Jan 2, 2008)

Wow, it never stops with you folks. The night shot is great. 

I'll bet you guys have fun working together. How did you get that much talent in one group? 

Mike


----------



## GearDrivenSteam (Jul 3, 2008)

How bout some pics of where this thing is going? Awesome work.


----------



## Richard Schmitt (Jan 2, 2008)

Mike-Yes, we do have a lot fun working together. It's been hard work the last couple of months to get ready for the Narrow Gauge Convention. We really enjoy going to the NNGC since the modular can stay up for four days rather than the large scale conventions of just a weekend. 
It takes us about 12 hours for set-up and 6 hours for tear-down for the original 25' x 50' modular. Now with the new addition of 10' x 20' we are hoping just an additional 2 hour set-up and 1 hour tear-down. 
Frank and I built all the turnouts (10 to be exact) and hand laid all the track (about 120') on the 6 new modules. 
We all have the same interest and goal in mind for the modular. I am glad to be a part of a great team of modelers. 
Gear Driven-Since the modular layout moves from one location to another location during the course of the year, I'm not sure what you meant about photos of the location?/DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/unsure.gif 
Thanks for all the great comments. 
Richard 
Sundance Central Modular Railroad


----------



## R.W. Marty (Jan 2, 2008)

Richard, 
Absolutely Gorgeous addition. 
Looking forward to finally seeing the 
Sundance in person. Oh Yea, and meeting you 
and the other team members/DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/tongue.gif 
See you in Portland 
Rick Marty


----------



## tbug (Feb 16, 2008)

Wow...superb.


----------



## Mickeyls (Jan 2, 2008)

Super turntable, what did you use to get make it turn?


----------



## Richard Schmitt (Jan 2, 2008)

Mickey, 
The spider gear that allows the turntable to rotate was purchased from Pacific Coast Garden Railway Supply in Camarillo, CA. 
Richard


----------



## Mickeyls (Jan 2, 2008)

I have seen pictures of the spider gear, really nice looking. 

What is the width, and length of the turntable. Also what is the diameter of the spider gear??


----------



## Richard Schmitt (Jan 2, 2008)

Mickey, 
The width is 8" and the length is 44". The spider gear if I recall is about 6" to 8" diameter. 
Richard


----------



## Mickeyls (Jan 2, 2008)

Thank you for your reply, the turntable is just super. Hope to see more of your work.


----------



## Ray Dunakin (Jan 6, 2008)

Holy jumping catfish! That's awesome! And HUGE! It's nice to see the shots of people next to it, really shows just how big this stuff is.


----------



## joe rusz (Jan 3, 2008)

I think I'll just keep copying and pasting the same superlatives (incredible, fantastic, museum quality, etc) and just plug 'em in everytime I see another one of your posts. You Sundance Central guys are in a league of your own. Now get outta town before Hanna, Ike, or whatever blow in.


----------



## Scott (Jan 29, 2008)

Fantastic effort mate! I'm totally staggered by the level of detail.


----------

